# ICC Survey



## conarb (Jan 20, 2010)

I got an E-mail asking me to fill out a survey as to why I had dropped my membership, in fact I haven't fropped it, I renewed to participate in the new forum, so it was a waste of money.  





			
				ICC Survey said:
			
		

> The International Code Council (ICC) is engaged in a critical research project to ensure that it is delivering value to members and customers through its products and services.  We ask that you please take a few minutes to share your thoughts by completing the electronic survey. The link to the survey appears at the end of this email, and all individual survey results will remain confidential.  To participate, please complete the questionnaire no later than 5:00pm EDT on Wednesday, February 3rd.  Thank you in advance for your continued support of ICC.
> 
> Please click the hyperlink below to participate in the survey. For best results, please ensure that your "cookies" are enabled and that you use Internet Explorer as your web browser. If you are unable to access the survey by clicking on the link below, please copy and paste the URL address into your web browser.
> 
> http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/?p=U2E6S2XY78K6


I don't know whether the link will work for you, I thought I copied it, but it didn't copy, I tried to open it on a second computer and it said that it had already been taken.


----------



## fw. (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

Clicked it, said the survey had been taken also.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

I have paid all my dues and cert fees. I have tried to get email up dates three times. I guess I have Pi** off ICC and they have deleted my email address. I should be lucky they didn't revoke my certs.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

I received two (2) invitations today, and noted that each invitation had a distinctly different number for the survey URL.   I suspect they are tracing who sends in results and may even be comparing the answers with the profile information.

I did completed each of the surveys and was honest about it.   :roll:

We can only hope that some good will come of it.   As my father used to say, "Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst and you won't be disappointed."


----------



## jpranch (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

Have not seen it yet. I too did not renew a membership. Last gasp of a dying cash cow??? No, I don't think so. Too caught up with the feds. Too much money. Too much too much...... Adolf... Ron... Rich... CAN YOU HEAR US NOW??? Or are you all deaf??? Or did you just kick us all off your website??? And just hpoe we would all go away??? Ah, Just too ticked off to post more.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

Recieved my renewal in the mail last week. I have been placed on our city one, so I guess I will not be renewing anything.  :lol:  I feel left out now that I didn't get any survey


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

I got the survey yesterday. I answered it honestly and with as much civility as I could muster.

GPE


----------



## texasbo (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

Oh, how I wish they would send me a survey...


----------



## RJJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

Can somebody post this magic from ICC. That way the world can see.


----------



## conarb (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

RJJ:

No can do.  Before answering the questions on the first page I highlighted and copied it to my clipboard, then proceeded to answer the questions.  When done I came here to start this thread and post the introductory questions, to my surprise it wasn't in my clipboard, they had obviously blocked copying the questions, and I do use an excellent aftermarket clipboard M8 rather than the undependable Microsoft free one.  I then tried to open up the test again and it told me that it had already been taken, I then tried to open it in my backup computer thinking cookies had been set, it also told me it had been taken. 

If anybody else gets it, don't take the quiz, open it to the first page and take a picture of the page, save it, and post it here.  If anybody has problems taking and posting the picture, stop and contact me, I'll lead you through how to do it.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

CA: As good as you are with computer I am surprised.!


----------



## conarb (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: ICC Survey

RJJ:

They tricked me.


----------

